# Slow transfer speed across LAN



## Aceman.au (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello basically as the title says I have problems transfering files between 2 of my PC's across a LAN.
I have provided a masterpiece to give you an idea of my setup

Router: Thompson TG782T 
Switch:Netgear FS105 10/100

Speeds.




Setup.




Please help. Transferring downloads for storage to my other PC is a nightmare especially the 60gb one Ive got going now.


----------



## Munki (Jan 28, 2012)

Are you sure your hdds aren't tapping out? What kind of cable are you using? How far are these two PCs? PC1 to switch = ?ft and Server to switch = ?ft?


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 28, 2012)

My desktop PC is on a 2m cable to the switch. My storage PC is on a 10m cable to the switch...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 28, 2012)

check the wire?


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 28, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> check the wire?



Which wire?


----------



## Munki (Jan 28, 2012)

Cat5? Cat5e? Cat6? Homemade or store bought?


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 28, 2012)

Munki said:


> Cat5? Cat5e? Cat6? Homemade or store bought?



Umm... No idea what that shit is...


----------



## Munki (Jan 28, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Umm... No idea what that shit is...



Try moving them to different ports on the switch. I've seen them start to flake out and give pretty crappy transfer rates. Also, i'd check your HDD Read/write speeds on both PCs just as a precaution that it is in fact the network, and not a slow reading or writing hard drive.


----------



## repman244 (Jan 28, 2012)

Netgear FS105 10/100

It's a 100Mb switch...

You would need a gigabit switch for higher transfer speeds.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 28, 2012)

repman244 said:


> Netgear FS105 10/100
> 
> It's a 100Mb switch...
> 
> You would need a gigabit switch for higher transfer speeds.



That gets my vote, my old gigabit switch transferred files at about 85MB/sec. A 100meg switch is likely maxed out. 

Alternatively, if both computers had gigabit ports you could directly connect them for file transfers. I used to transfer files between my laptop and PC like that.


----------



## Munki (Jan 28, 2012)

repman244 said:


> Netgear FS105 10/100
> 
> It's a 100Mb switch...
> 
> You would need a gigabit switch for higher transfer speeds.





theonedub said:


> That gets my vote, my old gigabit switch transferred files at about 85MB/sec. A 100meg switch is likely maxed out.
> 
> Alternatively, if both computers had gigabit ports you could directly connect them for file transfers. I used to transfer files between my laptop and PC like that.



These guys are exactly right. This slipped my mind (sue me it was 4am  ) 100mbps will max out at 12.5 a gig switch will max out @ 125.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 28, 2012)

100 Megabit switch
PC transfer is measured in bytes

8b->1B
100 Mb-> 12.5 MB

You are tapping out at the maximum realistic transfer speed of that switch.  The 12.5 MB speed is only attainable theoretically.


You'll need to either connect the PCs over a Gb switch, or connect them directly to get faster transfers.  This is all assuming that both have Gb network cards.  If they do not, then you're looking at speeds as fast as you'll ever see them.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 29, 2012)

100 megabit... Thought it was megabyte....

FML


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2012)

what network cards are in the 2 computers, yours and the storage pc? if they have gigabit already then you could throw in a 2nd gigabit card in your computer and connect the other to it via ICS. Or get a cheap 4port (2port if they exist) gigabit switch, depending on which is cheaper. For best performance go with Cat6 cables. Cat6 is the rating of the ethernet cord. you could probably get by on Cat5e if its a short distance i guess.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 29, 2012)

Good news, found the 2nd LAN port on the Mobo... The bad news... Still has the protective cover on it.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok... Directly connected the 2 PC's together. Problem solved!

But it did start @ 100mbytes per sec then drop down to 50mbytes...

Still dropping now


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2012)

so you looked inside to see if there's a 2nd port or was there a spot labeled LAN2 with a cover? Might want to look in device manager to see if it lists another LAN device.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 29, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> so you looked inside to see if there's a 2nd port or was there a spot labeled LAN2 with a cover? Might want to look in device manager to see if it lists another LAN device.



Yeah there was a 2nd ethernet port on my MOBO. I've already uncovered it and connected my PC's together... The problem is fixed.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2012)

awesome, what transfer rates are you getting now? I'm curious i haven't tried that with gigabit yet, haven't needed to just yet. -nvm i see it now. yea that's normal depending on the hard drives used


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 29, 2012)

Around the 50mbyte mark...


----------



## v12dock (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a great 1gbit switch

TRENDnet TE100-S50G GREENnet Switch 10/100Mbps 5 x...


----------

